
Donald Trump Lifts Huawei Ban - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/30/donald-trump-has-lifted-the-ban-on-huawei-the-chinese-company-can-now-trade-with-american-companies/
======
BossingAround
Did he lift the ban? Or did he just speak about lifting the ban? Is the whole
thing just a matter of DT saying "it's all good now" without the need for any
official documents?

~~~
noitsnot
I'll take a wild guess and say this is probably a proclamation or executive
order, which is written up by staff and signed by the President.

~~~
_delirium
There doesn't seem to be anything official yet:

[https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-
actions/](https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/)

[https://www.federalregister.gov/presidential-
documents/execu...](https://www.federalregister.gov/presidential-
documents/executive-orders/donald-trump/2019)

------
dionian
He lifted the ban on selling to them, not the ban on buying them

------
deehouie
I find it interesting that this is front page news even in Africa.

~~~
kediz
Rest of the world relies on Huawei for phones and telecom equipments so I
guess it is more pertinent to the people there.

